

Foursquare’s SXSW Plan: “NEW APP + NEW BADGES + PARTIES + CONCERT + MOAR” - rhartsock
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/23/foursquare-sxsw/

======
charliefox
Fixing their very buggy iPhone app should be priority number one over new
features. I'd like to see a histogram of how recently all their users have
checked in. My guess is they have a significant portion of abandoners.

------
smoody
short version: empty string

